# What is a Prepper??



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

The short answer is simply someone who actively prepares for the *unknown*, a car insurance is not prepping because you *know *from the begging its purpose, prepping for the unknown is like wishing doom upon society, the recent tornado in St Louis proves a doom scenario that no pepper expected it,a survivalist prepares for a future event,natural event, by storing food,preserving,a second shelter like a tent, hygiene supplies, etc. While living in tornado alley OK, my friend had a set mobile-home with a full basement for sleeping,living room,bath,storage,etc.Many neighbors sleep in that basement. 
My home here in Miami I totally renovated with heavier lumber,roof sheeting
nuts and bolts,storm proof metal doors,Miami is home to Hurricanes and heavy rains that causes the power to go off very easy,Andrew in 92 was the only time that I took my weapon out because of looters,how many weapons do you need is the question now.
My home in Cuba had 4 feet of water,my family home in the country on top of a mountain blew away,the best survival experience/school a boy could have ever had,no power tools,no electricity;never.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I agree,completely that, anyone who preps, is a prepper,but I do, not see prepping,as wishing doom,on society, but intending, to help society,survive after,a catastrophic, event.


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> I agree,completely that, anyone who preps, is a prepper,but I do, not see prepping,as wishing doom,on society, but intending, to help society,survive after,a catastrophic, event.


Absolutely. Prepping for hard times has nothing to do with wishing disaster upon society, the neighbors, or even folks with whom we disagree. Just the opposite. We plan for bad times, but hope for the best.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Nothing else to really comment after Sentry's post... Nicely said...


----------



## MDsapper (Mar 12, 2013)

yeah but the best is looking more and more like a pipe dream


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Sentry18 said:


> I agree,completely that, anyone who preps, is a prepper,but I do, not see prepping,as wishing doom,on society, but intending, to help society,survive after,a catastrophic, event.


What he said.

Unfortunately, and maybe (hopefully) I'm wrong but it seems as though some on here are prepping to help themselves survive, not society.

I personally prep for disasters but the more I get into, I realize I'm learning valuable skills. Many skills that are disappearing quickly as the older, pre tech generation dies off. I now look at everything I do as a form of getting back to the true roots of living. Growing food, repurposing items, learning wilderness skills, and just basically surviving off the govt teet are slowly becoming a thing of the past. I feel a sense of pride in keeping these ideals alive, even if its just in my family and close circle.

I thank God every day for giving me my health and blessing me as He has. I also thank God for calling me to this lifestyle. To know that in an emergency I can provide for my family friends and hopefully a few strangers as well instills a real feeling of accomplishment in my life. Even if nothing ever happens, the mental state prepping has put me in is worth everything.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

8thDayStranger said:


> What he said.
> 
> Unfortunately, and maybe (hopefully) I'm wrong but it seems as though some on here are prepping to help themselves survive, not society.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with you,nobody is wrong here but people that I have talk to are very concern with the word peppers,been invited to many meetings and
guns and ammo is not about surviving a disaster and helping others,as a child during many events and after made sure the family was secured and then went to help others,we pack food,tools and headed for the country to help our family and others in the hills,"If you shared your bread you will build a community"my grand father used to say,hoarding food,bullets and always expecting some kind of zombi attack is no way to live,I agree with many that you most take care your own first,but I will never turn a human/animal away from a chunk of bread or a glass of water.I highly recommend to everyone to read a little history about the pilgrims,the west,native Americans,Spanish missions in the west,American history of food,it will teach many things.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Guns and ammo CAN have EVERYTHING to do with surviving and helping others.
Saying someone is "Hoarding food" is just a way of attacking someone who planned ahead.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> I agree,completely that, anyone who preps, is a prepper,but I do, not see prepping,as wishing doom,on society, but intending, to help society,survive after,a catastrophic, event.


While my message was true, have we all become so internet desensitized that no one had a minor grammar seizure from my horrendous misuse of commas?


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

No but when I read it, my in head reading voice sounded like Captain Kirk

As to helping society, being too "helpful" is what got society into this mess, 
I don't want to see people starve but my help will be on MY terms.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Lol Sentry18, I figured you must have been squirming when nobody bit on the commas I tend to use a few too many myself but I agree it can be a bit hard to understand a few posts. I can only guess second language or just not having had the warm, caring school teachers I grew up with, (yard sticks are a great motivator).


----------



## hillobeans (May 17, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> I agree,completely that, anyone who preps, is a prepper,but I do, not see prepping,as wishing doom,on society, but intending, to help society,survive after,a catastrophic, event.


Really? Gonna go all Grammar Nazi on our new member?

As an amateur G Nazi (commas are my Achilles' Heel), I must say that that was a total dick move.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Oh thank goodness you have come along to save the day Hillobeans. I am sure this is just an issue of my being "intolerant" and not being sensitive to the grammatically impaired.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm a prepper, she's a prepper.......wouldn't you like to be a prepper too!

23 flavors, only 10 calories! (Had to lighten it up a bit, I was getting comma...tose!)


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Tirediron said:


> No but when I read it, my in head reading voice sounded like Captain Kirk
> 
> As to helping society, being too "helpful" is what got society into this mess,
> I don't want to see people starve but my help will be on MY terms.


There is a difference between helping someone and just doing it for them ....

Teach someone to fish-n-hunt - they are good for life ...

Supply someone with fish or meat - they will continue to come to you for life ...

That is why grocery-stores do so well


----------



## Skeeter (Nov 7, 2009)

NaeKid said:


> There is a difference between helping someone and just doing it for them ....
> 
> Teach someone to fish-n-hunt - they are good for life ...
> 
> ...


Thats a fact.


----------



## Foreverautumn (Oct 25, 2010)

And here I thought that being a prepper was all about running around on maneuvers with an AR-15 in camo, pretending to be a bad-ass Rambo wanna-be, all the while barking out all sorts of military-sounding buzzwords like "Standard Operating Procedure," BIVOUAC, OPSEC, and NICNACPATIWAC.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

We only do that for the TV folks. In actuality we are more normal than most people out there.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

Normal? But I don't wanna be normal, those people are crazy.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Foreverautumn said:


> And here I thought that being a prepper was all about running around on maneuvers with an AR-15 in camo, pretending to be a bad-ass Rambo wanna-be, all the while barking out all sorts of military-sounding buzzwords like "Standard Operating Procedure," BIVOUAC, OPSEC, and NICNACPATIWAC.


Sorry - what you are describing is a survivalist ...


----------



## CoffeeTastic (Apr 12, 2013)

Don't diss the TV people. I really liked a few of the families featured on Doomsday Preppers.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Sentry18 said:


> I agree,completely that, anyone who preps, is a prepper,but I do, not see prepping,as wishing doom,on society, but intending, to help society,survive after,a catastrophic, event.


Haven`t you notice every time an incident happens peppers are always mention, people have a big misconception of what a pepper is or does, I have notice in several forums a huge amount of post referring to doom scenarios, that is why I mention that,pepper's don`t openly talk about their reasons for preparetions,maybe if we did, people will be more relax around Us, lack of understanding creates fear.


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

readytogo said:


> Haven`t you notice every time an incident happens peppers are always mention, people have a big misconception of what a pepper is or does, I have notice in several forums a huge amount of post referring to doom scenarios, that is why I mention that,pepper's don`t openly talk about their reasons for preparetions,maybe if we did, people will be more relax around Us, lack of understanding creates fear.


What type of incident are you refering too? I don't recall any mention of preppers could you be more specific? OPSEC is a very good reason not to broadcast what you are doing. How would anyone know who was a "prepper" unless they talked about what they are doing? I do agree that lack of understanding may be the source of fear for some. When I hear people talk about preppers it's more ridicule than fear.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I sure ain't goin round tellin folk what I got er how much a what I got. Good way ta have visitors when a problem do arise.

Flood a 08 be a good example, helped out the wrong nieghbor with some clean water, next thin ya know, everbody was a comin with buckets wantin water! I don't mind helpin folk out, but ifin ya ain't carefull, they'll clean ya out! 

CERT be a great way ta help folks while not disclosin what ya got. We put on lots a trainin sessions, some a it be what ya need ta have on hand fer all sorts a disasters. We tell the folks upfront that 3 days ain't gonna cut it. 

Like I've said fore, I ain't a prepper, this be my lifestyle, I grew up thisa way an I thin some folk simply got a late start be all. What's in the name prepper anywho? Do we need a title fer what we do? I like ta say I'm well insured. I got home owners insurance, car insurance, health insurance, food insurance, water insurance an so forth.

I don't mind sharin what I know with like minded folk, but ya just can't save the world. Most of em don't wanna hep themeselves. Then ya got them what er preppin cause it happens ta be the in thin right now. 

I thin I've done enough sippin fer the night, I be ramblin.:cheers:


----------

